# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  اسلایدر نمونه کار

## poriab

سلام دوستان عزیز

اسلاید این سایت رو ببینید : http://orina.ir
در بالای صفحه که نمونه کارها رو گذاشته 

می خوام یک چیزی درست کنم به همین شکل وقتی روی هر کدوم از فلش ها کلیک شد عکس های بیشتری به نمایش در بیاد و وقتی روی عکس کلیک شد اطلاعاتی روی عکس بشه نوشت

برای نمونه کارها می خوام

سپاس  :قلب:

----------


## rezaei_y

اینم دوتا مثال برای شما

http://s3.picofile.com/file/75269059...orbox.rar.html
http://s3.picofile.com/file/75269098...htbox.rar.html

----------

